# Maven + m2eclipse / "add dependency" sieht Maven central Repository nicht



## Sergeant_Pepper (2. Nov 2009)

Hi,
ich habe ein Problem mit m2eclipse im POM-Editor. Wenn ich auf das Symbol "add dependency" klicke und in das Suchfeld einen String eingebe, zeigt m2eclipse nur artifacts aus dem lokalen Bereich an.

Unter "Window" --> "Preferences" --> "Maven" ist die Option "Download repository index updates on startup" aktiviert.

m2eclipse findet die artifacts im Maven-Internet-Repository erst, wenn ich "http://repo1.maven.org/maven2" in die View "Maven Indexes" aufnehme und dann dort im Popup-Menü "Update Index" aufrufe.

In der "effective POM"-Darstellung (m2eclipse und Kommandozeile) wird "repo1.maven.org/maven2" angezeigt.

Liegt das daran, dass ich in "settings.xml" über ein Profil zwei eigene Nexus-Repositories verfügbar gemacht habe?


----------



## Rydl (3. Nov 2009)

nein, das plugin durchsucht meiner erfahrung nach nur die repos, die du unter maven indexes eingetragen hast. ist leider nicht der gleiche vorgang, wie wenn man sein projekt mit maven baut. auf das plugin würde ich mich an deiner stelle eher weniger verlassen


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (3. Nov 2009)

Hallo Rydl,

bis hier erst mal "Danke".

Ich habe das alles auf meinem Notebook noch mal nachvollzogen (das andere war mein Büro-PC im Betriebs-Intranet).

Auf dem Notebook habe ich das Maven-Repo nicht in die View eingetragen. Trotzdem findet m2eclipse bei "add dependencies" alle artifacts. Aber auf dem Notebook existieren in settings.xml auch keine Verweise auf irgendwelche anderen Repos.

Ich werde mal probieren was passiert, wenn ich aus settings.xml die Verweise auf die Repos unter Nexus entferne.


----------



## maki (3. Nov 2009)

[c]mvn help:effective-pom[/c] zeigt dir doch die Repos und alles andere.


----------



## pocketom (3. Nov 2009)

Das liegt bestimmt daran das dein Index veraltet ist. In Eclipse hast du eine View "Maven Indexes". Schau mal da rein was alles indiziert wird und mach ein Update auf alle Indizes. Funktioniert das auch nicht so ist bei deinem Repository wahrscheinlich der Indexer deaktiviert.


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (5. Nov 2009)

pocketom hat gesagt.:


> In Eclipse hast du eine View "Maven Indexes". Schau mal da rein was alles indiziert wird und mach ein Update auf alle Indizes.


Dann funktioniert es.

ABER... das Kuriose ist, dass dieser "Kniff" auf meinem Notebook nicht erforderlich ist, da werden die artifacts auch ohne diese Aktion gefunden :noe: ???:L

Mit den zusätzlichen Betriebs-Repositories hatte das auch nichts zu tun, die habe ich zwischenzeitlich mal rausgenommen.

Egal, es gibt ja einen Workaround (View "Maven Indexes" und dann updaten), daher "erledigt" feif:


----------



## pocketom (10. Nov 2009)

Du kannst es in den Preferences unter 'Maven' auch so einstellen das bei jedem Start von Eclipse ein Update gemacht wird. Vermutlich ist das auf deinem Notebook so eingestellt.


----------

